# Hard water and soft water plants list



## Marcio_Moraes (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there folks, i´m from Brazil and i´m new at this forum. I´m wondering if u guys have a list os soft and hard water plants.

Is there a GH and KH level that would be fair enought for most os the plants? My water is quite soft and i add CaCl2, MgSO4 and NaHCO3 in order to keep GH around 6 and KH 2ºdH. By the way, can i mix the CaCl2 and the MgSO4 in the same bottle before use in the tank?


Best regards,
Marcio.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you keep your kh around 2, you should be able to grow pretty much anything you want.  I don't think there's any list, per se, that breaks up the plants into soft vs hard waters, you can look through the plantfinder for lots of good info. I'm not sure about the Ca/Mg mixing, but my gut tells me it should not be a problem. I'll let others chime in there.

BTW, welcome to apc.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's more of a spectrum of hardness tolerance than a clear distinction between hard- and soft-water plants. That said, most plants that do well in hard water are also fine in softer water, while the reverse is not so much true. 

But, if you're looking for particular examples... members of the family Eriocaulaceae family are pretty much strictly soft water plants, as are most plants that require heavy CO2 injection to maintain in the home aquarium. Not coincidentally, these are also the species I have the least experience with, since my tap water is liquid rock.

Plants that are very hard-water tolerant include many of the common aroids (Cryptocoryne & Anubias spp.), java ferns (which are naturally brackish), Sagittaria, Vallisneria, and Ceratophyllum (hornwort). That said, all of the above also do well in soft water.

In short, if you can choose/adjust your water hardness, go with soft water. Gives you a better range of species.


----------



## Marcio_Moraes (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Bert and asukawashere, thanks for your reply, i really appreciate your help.

My tapwater is actually very soft, both GH and KH tests change colors at the first drop, that´s why i add some Ca, Mg and carbonate. I raise the GH with CaCl2 untill 5ºdH and then add some MgSO4 to get at 6ºdH. I´ll keep trying some plants and choose those who get on well.


Best regards,
Marcio.


----------

